# Muck Boots Artic Pro Let me down



## Budworth402 (Jan 20, 2009)

Might be your feet sweating as you walk into your stand. I had the same problem last season and bringing a change of socks was a world of difference!


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

Budworth402 said:


> Might be your feet sweating as you walk into your stand. I had the same problem last season and bringing a change of socks was a world of difference!


Hunted one of my closest stands. Maybe 150 yards and my feet don't sweat much.


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

Your feet had to sweat on the walk in. I have a pair of Mucks rated to -40 below and have never had a problem with my feet getting cold. I do have to make sure I get the dried out from sweat before wearing them the next day or my feet will get chilled but never cold.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've been hunting in LaCrosse Burly boots for years and found them good to about freezing, then I switch over to some Rocky 1200gr Thinsulate knee highs that are good down to the mid-teens. Below that, it is just stinking cold and I have some really heavy duty pack boots. Like you, my LaCrosse Burlies gave up the ghost at the end of last season after nearly 20 years of field use by cracking. So this summer I purchased a pair of Muck boots to try out that were on sale at Cabelas. So far it has only gotten down to about 34, but they kept my feet decently warm. I wear a light wicking sock (Ultimax) and then a pair of Wigwam mid-weight wool. Two things I have found about keeping feet warm in 36 years of bowhunting...........keep your feet dry and make sure your boots are not overly tight.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

I wear Wigwam Coolmax socks for wicking with Wigwam Merino socks over them.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Budworth402 said:


> Might be your feet sweating as you walk into your stand. I had the same problem last season and bringing a change of socks was a world of difference!


I've got the Articsports and have to do the same thing, they are the only boots I own that are to warm....


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a tip for you guys. Buy a can of aerosol anti-perspirant/deodorant and spray your feet before putting your socks on. You will have dry feet and no need for extra socks after you get to your stand.


----------



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

My feet get cold any time it gets below 40 degrees. I wear Muck Woody Max. It doesn't matter what I wear my feet get cold. I keep my feet warm by placing a pair of Artic Shield boot covers over them once I get in the stand. Before I seal them I place a hand warmer on top of each boot. This has kept my feet warm during long sits in the stand
in lower teens. I always wear wicking socks first ,then warm wool socks.My feet sweat so I have two pair of boots (Mucks) and two pairs of boot dryers for drying them at night.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

My regular mucks sure keep my feet warm. If it really cold I wear my artic shield boots over them and never cold.


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

When I bought my daughter a pair of Woody Max they recommended just a light pair of socks. 

I went with a size 11 and if I was to wear a heavy sock or a wicking sock plus another they would be too tight. Maybe I should have gone with a larger size?????

How did the sizes run for everyone? They recommend one size up so I went with an 11. Should I have gotten a 12????


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i have 4 different pairs of hunting boots... uninsulated gortex hikers for when its hot out but not POURING rain or im not going through grass, the first generation dream season knee highs(they suck but stay dry) for wet grass, like spring turkeys or crossing a stream. 600 gram rockies for mid season( i dont really like these cause theyre heavy, bought about 5 years ago) and a pair of 2000 gram thinsulate leather knee high cabelas boots for when its really cold. theres no one boot for every season, i dont care what anyone says.


----------



## chunks7mm (Dec 5, 2009)

good premium socks are your friend.......smartwool is the best thing you can get,no socks underneath....wicking the moister away and that will help,you think your feet dont sweat but they do...
i use smartwool with 800gr burlys ice fishing and dont get cold


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I have 2 pairs of Muck boots and love em! One pair I got normal size and wear with light socks during summer. 2nd pair I wear in cooler weather and have enough room for 2 pairs of socks. They have been good down to low 20's with just normal cotton socks though.


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

Skeptic said:


> I have 2 pairs of Muck boots and love em! One pair I got normal size and wear with light socks during summer. 2nd pair I wear in cooler weather and have enough room for 2 pairs of socks. They have been good down to low 20's with just normal cotton socks though.


Skeptic, How many sizes did you go above your normal shoe size? Maybe I should have gone two sizes not sure.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

BIG ARCHERY NUT said:


> Skeptic, How many sizes did you go above your normal shoe size? Maybe I should have gone two sizes not sure.


Just 1


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a pair of Alpha Lites I wore earlier in the season...they fit snug which is great walking around but sitting in the stand they became uncomfortable across the instep and my toes got cold, toes had plenty of room, it was the restriction on the instep that caused the problem...


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

For what its worth i will NOT wear a rubber boot when its cold, I will never get more than 200 gram thinsulate, and i always have my artic shelids when temps get in the 20s.... Sweat will kill the heat......Sweat will kill any heat. Room to breath and wool socks make a difference to.

this 1000 gram boot and that i tried it all over the last 25 years, go light and you will be amazed how much better they stay warm.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

has anyone really compared all the different types of mucks. My buddy has woody maxs and i have the elites. They look and feel the the exact same but elites cost about 40 bucks more. Also my other friend has the least expensive pair with no camo and they look like they are all the same boot?

I bet you will find the same thing with the artics


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

QuietMan said:


> I have a pair of Alpha Lites I wore earlier in the season...they fit snug which is great walking around but sitting in the stand they became uncomfortable across the instep and my toes got cold, toes had plenty of room, it was the restriction on the instep that caused the problem...


I think that could be the problem with mine. Will call the company tomorrow and see what they say. If I go with the next size up I hope that won't cause problems walking.

Just wondering if the boot sizes are on the small size? Hate buying shoes and boots online for that reason.


----------



## jaybirdm (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been using Mucks and lacrosse products for about twenty years also. I use Mucks down to 32 degrees and then I use the lacrosse Iceman pac 5.0 for anything else and they are still light. I also use the boot dryers to remove the moisture from sweating. I use 2 pair of the older version filson heavy weight merino wool socks for wicking and warmth. This Pac is not overly bulky and heavy as most Pac boots. If you dry them every night, you leave the stand when you want to leave and not when it's to cold.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I own the Muck Wetland boot @ while wearing it with a crummy thick sock @ liner sock, my feet have stayed warm. I've only sat in weather as cold as 30 though. The liner sock really helped draw the moisture off my feet & stopped that "soggy" feeling.


----------

